# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Netmod v7.00?

## No-Name

Καλησπερίζω παίδες πρίν λίγο μπήκα στο site του netmod να δώ μήπως είχαν βγάλει κάποιο νέο λογισμικό συσκευής και παρατήρησα κάποια νέα αλλά για εκδόσεις v7.00 εγώ βασικά ήξερα πως το πιό καινούριο είναι έκδοσης v.500 Ξέρει κανείς μήπως ποιά η διαφορά?

----------


## pk33

γιατί δεν ρωτάς την INTRACOM στο helpdesk που έχουν?

----------

